# Overnight Stop Machynlleth And Llanberis Blaenau Ffestiniog



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Any ideas for stop overs above. Visiting the alternative energy centre and train up Snowdon during school summer hol.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Check out this web site
http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/uk-motorhome-stopovers.shtml
It's list shows Machynlleth.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hiya,
We stop in the carpark in the town. Free overnight between 6pm and 8 or 9am (busy Tuesday night as market traders stay there too for popular Wednesday market). We go into carpark and turn to the left and park near the recycling area and alongside the fence by trees near the back end of the library. This is away from any of the cars that drive in overnight. No problem there anyway as town is great. 
We also camp for free in what was the old Celtica site which is the last roundabout on A4791 south of the town on road to Aberystwyth. Turn into the the old carpark which has 2 large stone pillars leading into the old Celtica carpark. If we park there we go into the first section of this carpark. Council have fenced off bit of the area and they take the vehicles out early morning. We stay regularly here too.
Another spot is North of Machynlleth at Coris visitor centre carpark where King Arthurs Labrynth is.
Wherever you park just tuck in out of the way.
Chris


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks both certainly something to be going on with.


----------

